# Olympic Strat, 62 style.



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

OK..started another strat. This one is early 60's style. Olympic white color, nitro finish. Rosewood neck with aged clay inlays and mint green pickguard, with Jon Moore pups naturally. 

Body is Northen Ash, Even if it's a little heavier, it makes for a very resonant body. This one will be lite/medium relic. with some nice crackling. 

The Clear was finished yestuday but it's not on the pict with the pickguard. color looks a tad blue in this pict for some reason, but in person it's perfect..


----------



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

Nice work! I'm a sucker for the Olympic White/Mint Green/Rosewood combo!


----------



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

hollowbody said:


> Nice work! I'm a sucker for the Olympic White/Mint Green/Rosewood combo!


are'nt we all..


----------



## SurfGreenTele (Jan 24, 2010)

That's gonna be beautiful. Did you age the guard/covers/knobs?


----------



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

SurfGreenTele said:


> That's gonna be beautiful. Did you age the guard/covers/knobs?


the pickguard assembly we see on the pict is the one on my Sonic BLue strat.. but the one i will do for this one will be pretty much the same.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Thanks for the pics Alain...looks great !!

Looking forward to pics of the progress.

Cheers

Dave


----------



## fraser (Feb 24, 2007)

that sure looks pretty alain
i really like how you handled the plastic parts- very complimentary on top of oly white.
looks good on sonic blue too- but perfect in that pic.


----------



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

OK...i'm test out the lite relic that will be on this old gal.. should end-up something like this. Neck is ready. next week-end i wet sand this puppy..


----------



## bohlmeister (Mar 24, 2010)

Obviously it looks great so far al3d, as all your work does. 

Question though. You get your necks and bodies done from musikraft correct? How tight of a fit are they? I would like to build a red David Gilmour replica and am browsing around looking for parts. I was also looking at allparts.


----------



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

bohlmeister said:


> Obviously it looks great so far al3d, as all your work does.
> 
> Question though. You get your necks and bodies done from musikraft correct? How tight of a fit are they? I would like to build a red David Gilmour replica and am browsing around looking for parts. I was also looking at allparts.


they are a perfect fit. never had any issues with them realy. and i've bought over 20 kits so far. Allparts is all Korean Piece of shit basicaly. If you need parts or else, send me a PM..i can surely help you out.


----------



## fraser (Feb 24, 2007)

al3d said:


> they are a perfect fit. never had any issues with them realy. and i've bought over 20 kits so far. Allparts is all Korean Piece of shit basicaly. If you need parts or else, send me a PM..i can surely help you out.


allparts necks and bodies are built by fender japan- but musikraft is superior


----------



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

fraser said:


> allparts necks and bodies are built by fender japan- but musikraft is superior


allparts need WAY to much work. neck wise i mean. they need a lot of fret work..and edges are sharp like a knife


----------



## fraser (Feb 24, 2007)

al3d said:


> allparts need WAY to much work. neck wise i mean. they need a lot of fret work..and edges are sharp like a knife


yes for sure- they always need work.
i prefer to do my own shaping and fret work tho- so i save some money. but i dont do a high volume.


----------



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

fraser said:


> yes for sure- they always need work.
> i prefer to do my own shaping and fret work tho- so i save some money. but i dont do a high volume.


musikraft cost me less then you pay allparts..: if you want allparts necks and parts and such..let me know..o'm a dealer now..


----------



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

A tad more progress. Relic done on the body..and sanded and buffed and cracked.. Tomorrow god willing, i'm starting on the hardware..


----------



## Guest (May 24, 2010)

Wonderful job Alain!








I'd like to know, what process do you
use to get the checking/crackling?



al3d said:


>


----------



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

laristotle said:


> Wonderful job Alain!
> I'd like to know, what process do you
> use to get the checking/crackling?


let's say a mixture of Heat and Cold..


----------



## Guest (May 24, 2010)

So..like..let the body bake in the sun for
a couple of hours then place in the freezer?


----------



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

laristotle said:


> So..like..let the body bake in the sun for
> a couple of hours then place in the freezer?


there's a lot of different technics. BUT.only work on Nitro.


----------



## shizno (Jan 28, 2010)

what types of paints do you use to paint them because i'm putting a custom paint job on my guitar. any types you recommend?


----------



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

shizno said:


> what types of paints do you use to paint them because i'm putting a custom paint job on my guitar. any types you recommend?


I use Nitro Cellulose from Reranch for the color and the Clear Coat is Nitro also from RICHELIEU.


----------



## fraser (Feb 24, 2007)

very tastefully done alain, this is gonna be a sweet guitar.


----------



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

OK...hardware is finaly reliced and installed. Stings are installed to give tenstion to the neck. Set-up is haft way done, she already plays pretty nicely. Hopefully i'll get the pickguard this week and do the electronics..


----------



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

OK..the electronic is almost done, just need to install the sockets for the jack..


----------



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

Here she is....finished..well, almost, just need to do the intonation and she's ready to sing..


----------

